# HD March Madness



## JoeTivo25 (Sep 1, 2004)

DIRECTV's Exclusive MEGA MARCH MADNESS Package to Broadcast 30 Games in High-Definition Format
Wednesday March 9, 5:38 pm ET 
Exclusive Package Supplements CBS Sports' Coverage of 2005 NCAA(R) Division I Men's Basketball Championship

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--March 9, 2005-- Further expanding the availability of high-definition (HD) sports programming nationwide, DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading provider of digital multichannel television, announced today that it will carry CBS Sports' HD coverage of 30 of the 56 games in the first three rounds of the 2005 NCAA® Division I Men's Basketball Championship via its exclusive MEGA MARCH MADNESS® package. 
The exclusive package, which is not available on any other pay TV service, offers residential customers up to 37 live out-of-market games from the first three rounds of the Tournament for $59, supplementing CBS Sports' network coverage of the 2005 NCAA® Division I Men's Basketball Championship. The 64-team NCAA Tournament tips off on Thursday, March 17.

With MEGA MARCH MADNESS, college basketball fans have the capability to see virtually every game from the Tournament, including the key early-round upsets and "Cinderella" stories - teams that emerge from near-obscurity - each year capturing the attention and hearts of sports fans around the country. This is the seventh year that DIRECTV will offer NCAA MEGA MARCH MADNESS exclusively.

"Few sporting events equal the drama, excitement and anticipation of the NCAA Tournament, and for those fans who want to see every game in the first three rounds, DIRECTV once again will be the premier viewing destination," said Neal Tiles, executive vice president, Marketing, DIRECTV. "Our commitment to deliver more HD programming to our customers is reflected in the fact that we and CBS are offering more than three times as many games in HD this year over last year's MEGA MARCH MADNESS package. With more live sports events than any cable or satellite provider, DIRECTV once again proves to be the best TV experience, especially for sports fans."

To access DIRECTV HD programming, customers may purchase a DIRECTV-enabled high-definition set-top receiver and a single 18 x 20-inch multi-satellite dish with three LNBs. DIRECTV-enabled HD receivers and triple-LNB satellite dishes are available from authorized DIRECTV retailers, such as Circuit City and Best Buy, nationwide.

DIRECTV is the nation's leading and fastest-growing digital multichannel television service provider with more than 13.9 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc., a unit of The DIRECTV Group Inc. (NYSETV - News). The DIRECTV Group is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment and broadband satellite networks and services. The DIRECTV Group is 34 percent owned by Fox Entertainment Group, which is approximately 82 percent owned by News Corporation. For more information visit www.directv.com.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

Since this DirecTV package is supposed to "supplement" CBS' regular coverage, does that mean the first 2 full days of March Madness (March 17,18) on our local CBS station will also be in HD?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm...

Does this mean DTV will block the CBS-E/W-HD feeds during game time?
If so, I might have to pluck down the $60, as I can't get a CBS-OTA signal that well.

Last year, a great trick was.... CBS Analog was playing one game, and CBS-Digital OTA was playing a different HD game... 

Is there a listing of which games will be in HD? (Region/Timeslot?)


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Is there a listing of which games will be in HD? (Region/Timeslot?)


My guess is they won't decide which games until they have the brackets set.


----------



## jor-el (May 24, 2002)

More likely the decision is based on locations, and should already be set. But that doesn't mean anything to us until the brackets are released. 

I liked it better when the regions actually mean something. Regionalization proved to be an odd way to make it home games for some teams.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Couldn't care less. I wouldn't watch these games is 3-D, let alone HD.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 24, 2004)

Then why read and post in the thread?


----------



## SoonerDoc (Sep 2, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Couldn't care less. I wouldn't watch these games is 3-D, let alone HD.


nice threadcrap..... :down: :down: ...if you aren't interested in the subject then simply don't click on it....believe me when i tell you nobody cares that you aren't interested in these games....


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> Couldn't care less. I wouldn't watch these games is 3-D, let alone HD.


Well aren't you just a vibrant ray of sunshine today. Why so angry?


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

As*hole!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

jor-el said:


> More likely the decision is based on locations, and should already be set. But that doesn't mean anything to us until the brackets are released.


I still think CBS will wait to see which teams are playing in which regions before deciding where to send their HD equipment.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Iwanthd said:


> Then why read and post in the thread?


Good question. I had no idea what March madness meant, I thought there was something on sale. That's why I read it. Why did I post? No particular reason.
Now, why did I even come back here? Guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Syracuse just beat WVU in the Big East Championship game on ESPN-HD. Looked good, although I didn't watch a lot of it.

If I hadn't known what March Madness was, I'd assume it was the way people get after a long winter here in the NE.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> Good question. I had no idea what March madness meant, I thought there was something on sale. That's why I read it. Why did I post? No particular reason.
> Now, why did I even come back here? Guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


yeah, I've never heard of it either. Please man, how could you not hear of it?


----------



## psyclonejack (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is the HD and non-HD schedule:


NCAA First Round HD/SD Viewing Guide
Thursday March 17, 2005

12:15 PM Wisconsin-Milwaukee #12 vs. Alabama #5 HD
12:45 PM Niagara #14 vs. Oklahoma #3 HD
2:55 PM Penn #13 vs. Boston College #4 HD
3:15 PM Texas-El Paso #11 vs. Utah #6 HD
7:10 PM Chattanooga #15 vs. Wake Forest #2 HD
7:25 PM Winthrop #14 vs. Gonzaga #3 HD
9:40 PM Creighton #10 vs. West Virginia #7 HD
9:55 PM UCLA #11 vs. Texas Tech #6 HD

12:20 PM Eastern Kentucky #15 vs. Kentucky #2
12:40 PM Pittsburgh #9 vs. Pacific #8
2:50 PM Iowa #10 vs. Cincinnati #7
3:10 PM Montana #16 vs. Washington #1
7:10 PM Nevada #9 vs. Texas #8
7:20 PM Utah St. #14 vs. Arizona #3
9:40 PM Fairleigh-Dickinson #16 Illinois #1
9:50 PM UAB #11 LSU #6

Friday March 18, 2005

12:15 PM North Carolina State #10 vs. Charlotte #7 HD
12:25 PM Ohio #13 vs. Florida #4 HD
2:45 PM University of Central Florida #15 vs. Connecticut #2 HD
2:55 PM New Mexico #12 vs. Villanova #5 HD
7:10 PM Louisiana-Lafayette #13 vs. Louisville #4 HD
7:10 PM Vermont #13 vs. Syracuse #4 HD
9:40 PM Old Dominion #12 vs. Michigan State #5 HD
9:40 PM George Washington #12 vs. Georgia Tech #5 HD

12:30 PM Iowa St. #9 vs. Minnesota #8
12:30 PM SE Louisiana #15 vs. Oklahoma St. #2
3:00 PM St. Mary's (Ca.) #10 vs. Southern Ill. #7
3:00 PM Alabama A&M/Oakland #16 vs. North Carolina #1
7:20 PM Northern Iowa #11 vs. Wisconsin #6
7:25 PM Delaware St. #16 vs. Duke #1
9:50 PM Bucknell #14 vs. Kansas #3
9:55 PM Mississippi St. #9 vs. Stanford #8

__________________


----------



## lutton (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, that's a great help in planning my viewing 'experience!'

Could you pass onwhere you found this, so I can dig it up again as the tourney moves on?

Thanks!


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Can you only buy the whole pack or can you purchase an individual game?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I wonder if the other networks will be putting up repeats so as not to compete against "March Madness"? I like a game or two but new network shows would be nice.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> I wonder if the other networks will be putting up repeats so as not to compete against "March Madness"? I like a game or two but new network shows would be nice.


I am sure they will unless NBC wants to burn off the last few episodes of Joey.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

BTW, the top and bottom banners are very annoying.


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

psyclonejack said:


> Here is the HD and non-HD schedule:
> 
> NCAA First Round HD/SD Viewing Guide
> Thursday March 17, 2005
> ...


2005 schedule?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

We don't need last year, we need THIS year!!!!


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

3/18 
1:10 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Greensboro, N.C. -- Duke vs. George Washington
3:20 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Jacksonville, Fla. -- Florida vs. UW-Milwaukee
3:40 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Greensboro, N.C. -- Wichita State vs. Tennessee
5:30 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- San Diego, Calif. -- Illinois vs. Washington
3/18 
5:40 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Salt Lake City, Utah -- Boston College vs. Montana
5:50 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Jacksonville, Fla. -- Texas A&M vs. LSU
8:00 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- San Diego, Calif -- UCLA vs. Alabama
8:10 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Salt Lake City, Utah -- Indiana vs. Gonzaga
3/19 
12:10 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Auburn Hills, Mich. -- Kansas/Bradley vs. Pittsburgh/Kent State
2:15 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Dallas, Texas -- Texas/Pennsylvania vs. California/North Carolina State
2:20 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Dayton, Ohio -- Ohio State/Davidson vs. Georgetown/Northern Iowa
2:30 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Philadelphia, Pa. -- Villanova/Monmouth-Hampton vs. Arizona/Wisconsin
3/19 
2:40 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Auburn Hills, Mich. -- West Virginia/Southern Illinois vs. Iowa/Northwestern State
4:45 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Dallas, Texas -- Memphis/Oral Roberts vs. Arkansas/Bucknell
4:50 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Dayton, Ohio -- Michigan State/George Mason vs. North Carolina/Murray State
5:00 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Philadelphia, Pa. -- Kentucky/UAB vs. Connecticut/Albany


----------



## mckwant (Dec 27, 2000)

Sorry, this is a little OT, but various members of my family are interested in the package as a whole, but specifically in the "four games at once" screen. For the last four or five years, we've gone to Vegas, which remains appealing for a number of different reasons, but the promise of getting ALL the feeds is at least tempting. 

Having said that, the advertisements imply that on the "four in one" screen, the actual games occupy about 20% of the screen real estate per game (at best). As a result, I have the following questions: 

1) If one had a mind to, would watching the "four in one" screen be desirable over extended periods? 
2) Or, as I suspect, is the main effect of the package to allow you to switch freely between games, and you keep track using the score bar at the top of the broadcasts? 

Any comments would be appreciated. If you know of a better forum for a question like this, I'd appreciate knowing about it, and I apologize in advance for being OT. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

The 4 in one screen is too small to really enjoy the games. I much prefer to switch between them and check out the most interesting games. You can always switch to games that are about to end. The 4 in one screen is good for checking in on all the games at once and deciding which one to watch. 

Mostly we did your 2) and keep an eye on the scores and switch when one game seemed more interesting.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

sandpj said:


> 3/18
> 1:10 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Greensboro, N.C. -- Duke vs. George Washington
> 3:20 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional) -- Jacksonville, Fla. -- Florida vs. UW-Milwaukee
> 3:40 p.m. NCAA TOURNAMENT SECOND ROUND (Regional; HDTV) -- Greensboro, N.C. -- Wichita State vs. Tennessee
> ...


Wow this thread is messing me up. First I see a 2005 schedule, then a 2006 schedule. Took me a minute to figure out this was a last year's thread!


----------



## atlantadan (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm getting plenty of HD games with my OTA today. And like someone posted above, with the -1 and -2 channels, I was getting 3 diff games once

However, games Thurs and Fri were all not in HD


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

ebonoic. u cant get a local cbs hd? i thought u had the hr20 and the 5lnb dish? i recall u were a beta tester for the hr20 so dont u get ur local cbs hd via mpeg4?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> Couldn't care less. I wouldn't watch these games is 3-D, let alone HD.


   ROF....etc., etc.

Of all of your 2,201 posts (to date), this one has got to be my all-time favorite.

Hang in there, James.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

For me what is maddening about March Madness is the disregard CBS has for DVR owners. Especially on Sunday, when all regular shows get bumped by however long the games run long. I don't watch too much college ball, but did double check how long the last game ran. So I added another pad of 30mins to Without A Trace (I already had a pad of 30 because of football season).


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> For me what is maddening about March Madness is the disregard CBS has for DVR owners. Especially on Sunday, when all regular shows get bumped by however long the games run long. I don't watch too much college ball, but did double check how long the last game ran. So I added another pad of 30mins to Without A Trace (I already had a pad of 30 because of football season).


Aaah, the benefits of living out west.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I do have SD DNS for the west coast feed, but who wants to watch in SD? Too bad the FCC made DirecTV take away my HD west coast feeds.  I'll just have to keep track of the networks and overrunning sports.


----------

